

Ask HN: Is there an organization like the EFF in NYC that is hiring? - anonyguy

I&#x27;m tired of what&#x27;s happened to the USA at the hands of the NSA. I&#x27;m tired of wasting my time and energy building frivolous apps for frivolous people. And I&#x27;m tired of just whining about it and not taking action.<p>I&#x27;m a freelance full-stack web developer and I want to devote at least half of my time to working for an organization like the EFF, but it&#x27;s based in SF and doesn&#x27;t seem to have availabilities outside of SF (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eff.org&#x2F;opportunities&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;).<p>Is there an organization based in the US that&#x27;s doing work like the EFF that&#x27;s hiring?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
cjbprime
Tor (torproject.org) is currently looking for help with a website redesign. I
can't think of a technical project more aligned with the goals of the EFF.

[https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-website-needs-your-
help](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-website-needs-your-help)

They aren't based in NYC, but they're very used to working with remote
developers.

